# Hershey Kissmas Trees



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Saw an article in Woodcraft magazine about making these little Christmas trees that hold Hershey kisses. The first one I followed the plans, the second one I made a few adjustments. Fun projects and a good way to use up the cutoffs. They're made from 30 strips of wood that start out at 1 1/4" x 12" x 1/2" thick. There's a 1/4" threaded rod that goes up through the middle. It's held by a T-nut on the bottom, and a threaded insert in the finial on top. The plans called for using a 7/8" forstner bit for the recesses that hold the kisses. That's a tad too small, so on the second one I used a 15/16" bit. That let the kisses drop nicely into the recesses. First one is made from ambrosia maple, second one is from ash. The first one holds 118 kisses, the second just a few less.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Cute. Looks like it would fold flat, so to speak, to store...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Maintenance Man said:


> Cute. Looks like it would fold flat, so to speak, to store...


Yes, it does fold flat for storage. Just loosen the finial a bit.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Zeus_cat (May 1, 2020)

Cute. That's a lot of calories!


----------



## danrush (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice. After showing my wife your work, she placed an order for her office's holiday party. At least I have almost a year to deliver. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## wvcknights (Mar 31, 2021)

man my dog would be up on that table so fast... cool project though.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice project Mike, thanks for sharing!


----------

